# Obama traitor to united states



## Misty (Oct 23, 2010)

President Barack Obama has engaged other countries to sue the united states. He wants U.S. laws to be subordinate to international courts.*

He should be tried for treason.*

This guy is a traitor. He not only needs to be booted he needs to be prosecuted.*

Arizona is literally under attack by Mexican drug cartels and Obama is siding with Mexico over his own country.

Arizona Gov. Jan Brewer slams 'foreign interference' in immigration lawsuit - Scott Wong - POLITICO.com

"In a new twist in the fight over Arizonas immigration law, Republican Gov. Jan Brewer on Tuesday asked a federal court to disallow foreign governments from joining the U.S. Department of Justice lawsuit to overturn the law.*

The move comes in response to a 9th Circuit Court of Appeals ruling issued Monday, allowing nearly a dozen Latin American countries  Mexico, Argentina, Bolivia, Brazil, Costa Rica, Ecuador, El Salvador, Nicaragua, Paraguay, Peru and Chile  to submit friend-of-the-court briefs in Justices challenge to SB 1070, which Brewer signed into law in April and is considered one of the nations toughest immigration-enforcement measures. "*


----------



## Madeline (Oct 23, 2010)

I'd agree with you, except that every president we have had for like forty years has done the same thing, Misty.  Were they all "traitors"?  

A few are still alive...wanna prosecute them too?

I think some Americans are under the misapprehension that illegal immigration was no problem until January 2009.  Did you know the 9/11 terrorists were in the US on expired visas?  If they had been rounded up and deported, it would never have happened.

Or how about the millions of illegals who were given Amnesty by Reagan?  Or the fact that not one American business paid even a dollar in fines for employing illegals under Bush?

This ain't a Democrat vs. Republican thingie...this issue pits the American voter against their elected officials on _both_  sides of the aisle.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 23, 2010)

Truth is that we haven't had a President who gave a damn about illegals since Eisenhower. 

But Obama's administration has openly declared against a state and for other countries.

I can see the difference.

And I say round em up and ship em out, No matter where they came from. 

Illegal is Illegal


----------



## Sallow (Oct 23, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Truth is that we haven't had a President who gave a damn about illegals since Eisenhower.
> 
> But Obama's administration has openly declared against a state and for other countries.
> 
> ...



President Obama was on solid legal ground when he challenged the Arizona law. Immigration is within the scope of the Federal government..not the state government. And the Obama Administration has been "rounding them up and shipping them out" in numbers far higher then the Bush Administration. Add in..he sent troops to the border and they are dragging into court businesses which hire illegals.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 23, 2010)

And though it seems he is anti illegal he sides against AZ?

Sorry it just doesn't add up.

And yes I know that we are doing better on rounding them up, that is the only good thing I see.

The troops on the border are mostly administrative, they have no power to arrest or detain any illegals. (Posse Comitatus Act)


----------



## LilOlLady (Oct 23, 2010)

It's stupid to blame Obama because illegal immigration has come so far that Arizona had to pass another immigration law to deal with it and the DOJ had no choice but to bring the suit.Those government and presidents that came before Obama let illegal immigration out of hand.
There has been more raids and deportations and enforcement in the past two years than in the previous 30. More done for border security. 
We got here without the help of Obama.  Nit picking will get nothing done.


----------



## California Girl (Oct 23, 2010)

According to the Constitution: 

Section 3. Treason against the United States, shall consist only in levying War against them, or in adhering to their Enemies, giving them Aid and Comfort. No Person shall be convicted of Treason unless on the Testimony of two Witnesses to the same overt Act, or on Confession in open Court. The Congress shall have power to declare the Punishment of Treason, but no Attainder of Treason shall work Corruption of Blood, or Forfeiture except during the Life of the Person attainted.

That - and only that - is 'treason'. Obama is an idiot, but he is not a traitor. 

That being said... He has treated AZ like an enemy of the United States and for that, I'm very happy to see him slammed.


----------



## LilOlLady (Oct 23, 2010)

Misty said:


> President Barack Obama has *engaged* other countries to sue the united states. He wants U.S. laws to be subordinate to international courts.*
> 
> Arizona Gov. Jan Brewer slams 'foreign interference' in immigration lawsuit - Scott Wong - POLITICO.com
> 
> "*




No. He did not "engage" them. They put in their 2cent because of the money illegals were sending home.


----------



## Luissa (Oct 23, 2010)

This shit is really getting old.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 23, 2010)

Yes it is getting old, and we need to fix it. Amnesty is not an option. I thought AZ was on the right track. Still think so.


----------



## rdean (Oct 23, 2010)

Misty said:


> President Barack Obama has engaged other countries to sue the united states. He wants U.S. laws to be subordinate to international courts.*
> 
> He should be tried for treason.*
> 
> ...



Many times, when people write this kind of trash, it's really a reflection of what is going on in their personal lives.  If anyone should be tried for treason, it's Bush.  Lied the country into war.  In 8 years, did nothing about illegal aliens.  Caused the death and maiming of tens of thousands.  Him and his Republican cohorts bankrupted our nation.

Actually, considering how many Republicans helped move millions of jobs to Communist China and apologized to BP and work to bring down the middle class, it's not just Bush who should be tried for treason.  Militia anyone?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 23, 2010)

rdean said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > President Barack Obama has engaged other countries to sue the united states. He wants U.S. laws to be subordinate to international courts.*
> ...



rdean, STFU, it wasn't Bush it is all the assholes in Washington from every administration since Eisenhower. You need to wake the fuck up and learn that all the ills of the world cannot be blamed on Republicans.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 23, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Yes it is getting old, and we need to fix it. Amnesty is not an option. I thought AZ was on the right track. Still think so.



Feel free to come up with a plan to pack up and ship some 13 million "illegals" who are such for reasons that vary from fleeing for their lives or not quite understanding the law.

Some of them have fought in our various wars..and bravely.

So again..feel free.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 23, 2010)

Sallow said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is getting old, and we need to fix it. Amnesty is not an option. I thought AZ was on the right track. Still think so.
> ...



One at a time or a busload/planeload/boatload.

Ignorance of the law is no excuse.

How about all those which are running from the law in their own countries?

And last time I checked illegals could not get into the US military.

After all is said and done those who have a valid reason to fear for their lives if returned to their homeland, can tell it to the judge.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 23, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Check again.



> Among Marines, no case has been more controversial than that of Sgt. Rafael Peralta, who was nominated by the Marine commandant for the Medal of Honor for smothering a grenade in Fallujah, Iraq, saving the lives of several comrades. Marines who witnessed Peralta's actions insisted that although he was gravely wounded, he made his heroic gesture willingly. But some forensic experts disagreed, contending that he was already brain-dead and his act mere involuntary muscle movement.
> 
> Some veterans raised the possibility that Peralta's one-time status as an illegal immigrant played a part in the decision, according to the Army Times study.
> Fewer get the Medal of Honor | GazetteNET


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 23, 2010)

Sallow said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



Sorry but your example is weak. The Marine had been an illegal, somehow got a green card, joined the marines and got his citizenship. He was not illegal when he joined the Corps. And if it were my choice he would have went home before he came back legally to get a green card. His dieing doesn't change how I feel about illegals.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 23, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Well then..we have to agree to disagree.

But I would add we are a nation of immigrants founded partially on the principle that anyone yearning for Liberty, Freedom and Justice..and willing to strive to better themselves and their nation has a home in America.

That's a concept I happen to agree very much with..and people who contribute ought not to be ostracized for getting some very confusing..and complex laws wrong.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 23, 2010)

Like maybe Obama's Auntie? Did she get the laws confused when she was told to leave the country and got section 8 housing instead?

the laws and the enforcement are screwed up, no other way to put it.

And yes I know that Obama's Auntie has been given asylum now. By the same judge that told her to get out.......Of course that was before her nephew was the president...

Gotta love the politics....


----------



## Wry Catcher (Oct 23, 2010)

Misty said:


> President Barack Obama has engaged other countries to sue the united states. He wants U.S. laws to be subordinate to international courts.*
> 
> He should be tried for treason.*
> 
> ...




Ah, which Federal Court did Gov. Brewer ask to disallow foreign governments from joining the DOJ?  Do you or the author of the quoted article understand that the "9th Circuit Court of Appeals is a Federal Court?  Any further appeal will be before the U.S. Supreme Court.

The term federal court can actually refer to one of two types of courts. The first type of court is what is known as an Article III court. These courts get their name from the fact that they derive their power from Article III of the Constitution. These courts include (1) the U.S. District Courts, (2) the U.S. Circuit Courts of Appeal, and (3) the U.S. Supreme Court. 

These Article III courts are the ones in which 1070 would receive hearings.


----------



## Misty (Oct 23, 2010)

He is levying war against Arizona siding with people who are not even citizens of this country. It's a legal war. 

He may not be an official traitor but I see him as one.


----------



## Misty (Oct 23, 2010)

We are not a nation of immigrants anymore. No more than any other country. 

Most of us are born here. We are a nation of Americans with American borders that are being threatened and this idiot, Obama, is suing to prevent America from defending it's borders. 

Most presidents do nothing, obama is helping the Mexican drug cartel. He is truly an idiot


----------



## Angelhair (Oct 25, 2010)

_He might not be a traitor - but - the changes he wants are very close to be treacherous._


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 25, 2010)

Man they really hate having a black democrat as president.

They will conjure up all kinds of fucking idiotitc fantasys in their half filled brains.

Guess who this country is going to get sick of first , Obama or a right wing that hates EVERYTHING associated with OUR president.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 25, 2010)

Misty said:


> He is levying war against Arizona siding with people who are not even citizens of this country. It's a legal war.
> 
> He may not be an official traitor but I see him as one.



Arizona is challenging Constitutional supremacy. Immigration falls under the powers of congress and not the state. Not only is he *not *a traitor, he is upholding his *oath* as President.


----------



## Nate (Oct 25, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Man they really hate having a black democrat as president.
> 
> They will conjure up all kinds of fucking idiotitc fantasys in their half filled brains.
> 
> Guess who this country is going to get sick of first , Obama or a right wing that hates EVERYTHING associated with OUR president.



This country is already sick of fools like you always throwing out the color of our President whenever someone disagrees with his stance...


----------



## Sallow (Oct 25, 2010)

Misty said:


> We are not a nation of immigrants anymore. No more than any other country.
> 
> Most of us are born here. We are a nation of Americans with American borders that are being threatened and this idiot, Obama, is suing to prevent America from defending it's borders.
> 
> Most presidents do nothing, obama is helping the Mexican drug cartel. He is truly an idiot



An old Navitist argument. And one where if it came to fruition, would lead to stagnation and decay.

Immigrants bring vitality and innvoation to our nation.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 25, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Man they really hate having a black democrat as president.
> 
> They will conjure up all kinds of fucking idiotitc fantasys in their half filled brains.
> 
> Guess who this country is going to get sick of first , Obama or a right wing that hates EVERYTHING associated with OUR president.



Git to play that race card don't you! Get it through your fat head:

It's not about color!

Dumb ass.


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 25, 2010)

Then why did you see so many racist signs from the right?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 25, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Then why did you see so many racist signs from the right?



So many? Really? And you know they were from the right? Because there simply can't be any racist democrats right?

 Wake up, racism exists but it doesn't have a party. 

You can't say all or even most republicans are racists anymore than you can say all or most blacks are racist. Neither are true statements.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 25, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Man they really hate having a black democrat as president.
> ...



In some cases it is. In some cases it's honest disagreement. But those using arguments like "He's a muslim", "He pals around with terrorists", "He's a traitor", "He wasn't born here"...are pretty suspect.

And hey..I don't mind if someone is a racist..and keeps it personal. But if the intent is to any codify that into law..then I have a problem.


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 25, 2010)

Then why do 90% of blacks not vote republican?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 25, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Then why do 90% of blacks not vote republican?



I don't know, that is something I simply cannot understand. Especially if you honestly looked at what each party has done in the past.

Just one quote for instance..........

"I'll have those n*ggers voting Democratic for the next 200 years."

-- Lyndon B. Johnson


----------



## Meister (Oct 25, 2010)

#1.  Obama is not a traitor and shouldn't be charged for treason.  That's just assnine.

#2.  Ice has been told to go after the illegal immigrants who break the law in the US, as if coming across the border illegally isn't breaking the law.  That aside, it is good that they're busting the law breakers on this side of the border. ICE is not focusing on those who do come across the border, and that is a mistake.
 The Border Patrol still needs to patrol and protect our borders, and they are way understaffed even with Obama's bone throwing of a few more bodies to push the paperwork.


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 25, 2010)

You dont know?


Well why do you know so little about black people?


----------



## editec (Oct 25, 2010)

Misty said:


> President Barack Obama has engaged other countries to sue the united states. He wants U.S. laws to be subordinate to international courts.*
> 
> He should be tried for treason.*
> 
> ...


 
International treaties that are ratified by Congress are US law.

As much as I so disagree with many of them, failure to apply those laws would be a violation of the constitution.

Bush II was not a traitor when he lived up to the terms of those treaties and neither is Obama.


----------



## Angelhair (Oct 25, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Then why do 90% of blacks not vote republican?



_Social programs?_


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 25, 2010)

Angelhair said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Then why do 90% of blacks not vote republican?
> ...



What do you mean by this?


----------



## Angelhair (Oct 25, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Man they really hate having a black democrat as president.
> 
> They will conjure up all kinds of fucking idiotitc fantasys in their half filled brains.
> 
> Guess who this country is going to get sick of first , Obama or a right wing that hates EVERYTHING associated with OUR president.



_Is he black????  I would say he is bi-racial - but - of course you who love to pull the race card, it behooves you to throw his white half under the bus.  Hmmmmmmmm_


----------



## Truthmatters (Oct 25, 2010)

He is black adn self identifies as such.

It shows how very little you know about black people


----------



## Meister (Oct 25, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> He is black adn self identifies as such.
> 
> It shows how very little you know about black people



He can identify with whomever he wants.....but that doesn't make him any more Black than he is.  People on the right don't hate him because of the color of his skin, it's his policies they dislike, no matter how many times you ignore the true facts, TDM.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 25, 2010)

Meister said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > He is black adn self identifies as such.
> ...



Some do..I would hope the majority don't. However, I would really like to see more on the right squashing those who just fling out bigotted insults and code talk..when what is needed is honest discussion about the issues.


----------



## fyauthor (Oct 25, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Then why do 90% of blacks not vote republican?



Because most Black folks are not rich; therefore, Black folks vote their income, wallets, and bank accounts while Republicans want to cut taxes for the rich,  and look-out for their interest, which is okay for I expect the rich to be fully represented unlike working folks in which do not know what side of the bread their butter is on.

PEACE & LOVE


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 25, 2010)

fyauthor said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Then why do 90% of blacks not vote republican?
> ...



I've never been rich, I wonder what it's like?


----------



## Angelhair (Oct 25, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Angelhair said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



_MOST minorities vote democratic as they come from very poor backgrounds and know that the dems are BIG on social programs - i.e. welfare, free lunch, free medical, free education, free housing (via HUD) free, free, free, etc, etc, etc.  And are BIG on taxing the rich to meet their goals and win votes._


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Oct 25, 2010)

Misty said:


> President Barack Obama has engaged other countries to sue the united states. He wants U.S. laws to be subordinate to international courts.*
> 
> He should be tried for treason.*
> 
> This guy is a traitor. He not only needs to be booted he needs to be prosecuted.*


So, because he's acting within the laws of the country, you think he should be prosecuted?  It's ALMOST as if you're saying you want him gone because he's doing something you disagree with but is still completely within his rights and duties.



Misty said:


> He is levying war against Arizona siding with people who are not even citizens of this country. It's a legal war.
> 
> He may not be an official traitor but I see him as one.


Looks like I was right!


----------



## Sallow (Oct 25, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> fyauthor said:
> 
> 
> > Truthmatters said:
> ...



Rich in terms of what? And how to you quantify it?

Some people are rich in terms of wealth..others in experience..and some in both.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 25, 2010)

Sallow said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > fyauthor said:
> ...



Well, experience I have plenty of. I've never made all that much money though. I don't invest in the markets. And my savings account has laughable amounts in it.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 25, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I don't want to get schmaltzy on you..but I think if you are surrounded by people you love and who love you..have lived a life with few or no regrets..and have done most or all of the things you've wanted to do..

Then you are pretty rich.

To paraphrase Johnny Cash (a personal fave):


> How many times have
> You heard someone say
> If I had his money
> I could do things my way
> ...


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 25, 2010)

Sallow said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



You and I both know that it wasn't that type of rich that i was answering to. Unless you are an idiot.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 25, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Which is why I asked for clarification.

If I told you my salary..you'd probably think I am rich. Yet I live in Manhattan. So..I ain't rich.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 25, 2010)

LilOlLady said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > President Barack Obama has *engaged* other countries to sue the united states. He wants U.S. laws to be subordinate to international courts.*
> ...



They filed amicus briefs..."friend of the court" briefs.  Just littering up the judge's desk...it'll have no bearing on the outcome.

It was arrogant of them to do so, but WTF.....your Local Ladies Quilting Bee could have filed one too.  Anyone can.


----------



## Madeline (Oct 25, 2010)

Sallow said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes it is getting old, and we need to fix it. Amnesty is not an option. I thought AZ was on the right track. Still think so.
> ...



WTF?  When did we become Cro-Mangnans without the wheel?  We can sure as fuck move people a few hundred miles.  All 11 -- er, 13 -- er, 20 Million of them.

And BTW genius, service in the US military is not now, and never has been, open to an ILLEGAL alien.  The vets you reference are LEGAL aliens.  This one was dishonorably discharged for trafficking cocaine and is being deported for continuing to sell drugs as a civilian.  Lemme hear the bitch-fest again?


Immigrant veterans face deportation despite military service | cleveland.com


----------



## Angelhair (Oct 25, 2010)

Madeline said:


> LilOlLady said:
> 
> 
> > Misty said:
> ...



_This is true - what this country allows, many take advantage of.  I don't think it will be a big deal.  I imagine that those 11 countries that took part in it, think they can sway the outcome.  They just don't understand._


----------



## Sallow (Oct 25, 2010)

Madeline said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



See..what's useful in these posts is clarification. I posted an example of an "illegal" immigrant not only becoming a vet..but a hero. The qualification was illegal..it wasn't "when"..

And FYI..non-citizens can fight for this country..as your link proves.


----------



## nraforlife (Oct 26, 2010)

Misty said:


> President Barack Obama has engaged other countries to sue the united states. He wants U.S. laws to be subordinate to international courts.*
> 
> He should be tried for treason.*
> 
> ...



In fairness what he has done as described above does not constitute treason in a Constitutional sense. However the behaviour described is a virtual 'poster child' for just WHY the Founders did not  want a non-Natural Born Citizen to be President. Obama is acting like exactly what he is- a person whose upbringing was foreign NOT American. Of course he has no Love/Loyalty for America. He never learned such as a child.


----------



## fyauthor (Oct 26, 2010)

Angelhair said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Angelhair said:
> ...



After four hundred years of free labor, no money, investments, or education for years; racism in hiring, discrimination with exploitation, criminalization, and still many dark folks rise!  As I said, dark folks vote their interest, not ideology or personalities, on that will help working folks to succeed instead of those filled with greed!  I find it curious that instead of trying to be the best that you can be, all you want to do is insult me, but if that's the best that you wish to be, better you than me!

PEACE & LOVE


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 26, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Madeline said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



When is important. We do not know when or how your example became legal. Because he was illegal at some point is an issue, however some how some where some when, he became legal. He could not enlist until after that point. Illegals do not nor can they enlist in the US military. They must first become legal immigrants or citizens.


----------



## terror of tantr (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi Peoples, I'm new here!!!!!!!!


----------



## terror of tantr (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey peoples.  I'm new here


----------



## terror of tantr (Oct 26, 2010)

Is this forum always dead?


----------



## terror of tantr (Oct 26, 2010)

o well, time to find another forum


----------



## Charles_Main (Oct 26, 2010)

rdean said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > President Barack Obama has engaged other countries to sue the united states. He wants U.S. laws to be subordinate to international courts.*
> ...



DOH you lost me.


----------



## Intense (Oct 27, 2010)

Sallow said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



One Time status would indicate corrective action was taken. He was not an Illegal serving in the Military. Poor example.


----------



## Intense (Oct 27, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Then why do 90% of blacks not vote republican?



Good question? Social programing? Communism infiltrating the Civil Rights Movement? Self Reliance being taught as a bad concept? Institutional Dependency? Whatever the reason, it is unnatural and shameful. We forgive you though. Remember to start every day with Conscience first.


----------



## fyauthor (Oct 27, 2010)

Why so many people whine about freedom for themselves while denying others their freedom!  Why is the wealthy the most whiners in the world, for although working folks lost wealth their security, as the wealthy made crazy money, and still they whine about taxes that most wish they had that problem! However, working folks are so stupid to think that the problems of the wealthy is their problem, for they do not realize that conservative means to conserve and preserve the power of the wealthy, not ordinary folks talking about taking back the America they never had!

PEACE & LOVE


----------



## fyauthor (Oct 27, 2010)

editec said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> > President Barack Obama has engaged other countries to sue the united states. He wants U.S. laws to be subordinate to international courts.*
> ...



I thought the states were in charge of their state; you know, states rights that conservatives are forever hawking, but I guess they only want state rights if they do not have to pay for it, as they simply want exploit and suppress minority rights for cheap labor that undermines all workers.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 27, 2010)

Intense said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Oh really now.

The "corrective" action kept him in the country. And he served it with honor and bravery. He was once illegal..and then joined the military. Of course it's a valid example.


----------



## Intense (Oct 27, 2010)

fyauthor said:


> Why so many people whine about freedom for themselves while denying others their freedom!  Why is the wealthy the most whiners in the world, for although working folks lost wealth their security, as the wealthy made crazy money, and still they whine about taxes that most wish they had that problem! However, working folks are so stupid to think that the problems of the wealthy is their problem, for they do not realize that conservative means to conserve and preserve the power of the wealthy, not ordinary folks talking about taking back the America they never had!
> 
> PEACE & LOVE



That is not my perspective of conservationism at all, not even close.


----------



## Intense (Oct 27, 2010)

fyauthor said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > Misty said:
> ...



As much as it hurts to say this, I agree with editic.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 27, 2010)

This..essentially works as a baseline for me..



> *conservatism *
> 
> n.
> 1.The inclination, especially in politics, to maintain the existing or traditional order.
> ...



However..there are extremes.


----------



## Intense (Oct 27, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



He corrected a wrong and then joined the Military. He was not an Illegal serving in the Military. So what other laws besides Immigration law is it okay to ignore because of Government incompetence? What other group do you want to attempt to justify?


----------



## Sallow (Oct 27, 2010)

Intense said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > Intense said:
> ...



Drug laws are frequently ignored. So were sodomy laws. There use to be Jim Crow laws in the south..that were not only ignored..but actively fought against.

Do you want a link? Like the one you so graciously gave me about history?


----------



## Intense (Oct 27, 2010)

You all do realize that if an Illegal can come here and survive 10 years without getting grabbed, they can apply for Citizenship, right? Do you think it's too long a period? Do you want to shorten it now? If any of us get charged with Social Security Fraud can we get it thrown out of court under an unequal treatment argument? The cop's in my Precinct used to just wave them through the random check points knowing that there would be no License, Registration, or Insurance, and way too much time and paper work if they didn't. How does that effect the quality of life?


----------



## Intense (Oct 27, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Intense said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...



A fair society is about correcting wrongs, not compounding them. Any credible links you want to share are welcome. Don't hesitate.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 27, 2010)

Hard as it is to believe..there are countries out there that slaughter their citizens like cattle..

Guatemala is such a place. Women are dying there in droves.


----------



## Intense (Oct 27, 2010)

Sallow said:


> Hard as it is to believe..there are countries out there that slaughter their citizens like cattle..
> 
> Guatemala is such a place. Women are dying there in droves.



Yeah, Political Refugee Status is a good thing. Pretty soon when Mexico trips over itself again, Mexican Aliens will be able to claim Political Refugee status too. Then a good part of this shit storm will be wiped clean.


----------



## fyauthor (Oct 27, 2010)

Sallow said:


> This..essentially works as a baseline for me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fyauthor (Oct 27, 2010)

Sallow said:


> This..essentially works as a baseline for me..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fyauthor (Oct 27, 2010)

One of the security Rand Paul guards actually ran his hand over the womans breast as the other thug stomped her head.

People keep saying that Government is broken, and they are right, it was broken by Republicans holding-up programs that would have helped working people to help the economy simply by buying food and paying rent, but what the hell, we are not our brothers keeping! (A quote from a conservative Republican)

PEACE & LOVE


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 27, 2010)

fyauthor said:


> One of the security Rand Paul guards actually ran his hand over the womans breast as the other thug stomped her head.
> 
> People keep saying that Government is broken, and they are right, it was broken by Republicans holding-up programs that would have helped working people to help the economy simply by buying food and paying rent, but what the hell, we are not our brothers keeping! (A quote from a conservative Republican)
> 
> PEACE & LOVE


----------



## Intense (Oct 27, 2010)

fyauthor said:


> Sallow said:
> 
> 
> > This..essentially works as a baseline for me..
> ...


----------



## fyauthor (Oct 28, 2010)

Intense said:


> fyauthor said:
> 
> 
> > Sallow said:
> ...


----------



## fyauthor (Oct 28, 2010)

I do donate!  However, I am not talking about giving, I am talking about helping!  However, with conservatives greed trumps need, for "Christian conservatives are not their brothers keeper!

PEACE & LOVE!


----------



## fyauthor (Oct 28, 2010)

I did not make it clear that I was taking about England!

PEACE & LOVE!


----------



## Intense (Oct 28, 2010)

fyauthor said:


> I do donate!  However, I am not talking about giving, I am talking about helping!  However, with conservatives greed trumps need, for "Christian conservatives are not their brothers keeper!
> 
> PEACE & LOVE!



Urban Myth. We all give, we all take. There is a different measure in all of us. Politics is not the determining factor, but the strength of ones being, Left or Right. Lose the preconceived notion, learn to accept people as you find them, it is a whole different flow when you do. The latter breeds insult and prejudice. It compounds the chaos factor.


----------



## Intense (Oct 28, 2010)

fyauthor said:


> I did not make it clear that I was taking about England!
> 
> PEACE & LOVE!



Where are you from? Me, Long Island, NY. What is your native language? Me, English. How long have you been communicating in English? You do well. This place will help you develop your skill.


----------



## uscitizen (Oct 28, 2010)

I consider Obama being called a traitor by partisan right wingers a good thing.


I was called that and worse for opposing the Iraq invasion.

I was correct, well the right are just right.


----------



## Intense (Oct 28, 2010)

So what is your position on facilitating the publication of thousands of Top Secret Documents?


----------



## fyauthor (Oct 30, 2010)

A MESSAGE FOR STUPID AMERICANS

Repugs as opposed to real Republicans, can always tell us what&#8217;s going to happen, but they can never seem to remember what had happened!  I am never sure of what will happen, but I can remember what has transpired to wit:  

In 2005 our economy began slipping until in 2006 when it became a serious problem.  The Repugs were under the delusion that by invading Iraq they could steal the oil to pay off their debt; however when that didn&#8217;t work, the damn burst.  The Bush administration gave businesses carte blanche tax breaks, write-offs, allowed them to ship unlimited Americans jobs overseas to eventually move overseas themselves and invest in foreign counties with a blind eye to fraud, graft, money laundering, hiding wealth in Swiss type banks, and as a results stocks fell, workers were laid-off not unemployed check getters, as many lost homes, cars, investments, savings, 401k accounts, retirement, and self-respect!  Now they want to give our safety net, social security, over to investors for Wall Street, mortgage brokers, BP oil, and banks to fuck-up as more money is floated then they could reasonably use, and dummies go for it!  The greedy rich have health insurance, flood insurance, fire insurance, hurricane insurance, retirement insurance, accident insurance, humungous life insurance, and don&#8217;t give a shit about anything except mo-money and why billionaires still steal and no one is outraged or even surprised! Today, many are so stupid that they want to give the Repugs another chance! (lol)  If I were an enemy foreign nation, I would propagandize for a race war in this nation as we are prime for one with all those not so subtle racists groups whining against President Barack Obama efforts to build our economy to make it once again the strongest economy in the world like in the 70s when we had a great economy with labor making top dollar, and the rate of growth was fairly equal for both labor and management, and entitlements were at its highest, but the Repugs only want white people to prosper, mainly themselves, to steal mo-money while whining about the recovery taking so long although it took eight years for FDR to fix Herbert Hoover&#8217;s mess, and Clinton six years to fix Ronald Reagan&#8217;s mess, but they want President Barack Obama to fix W Bush&#8217;s mess in less than two years&#9135; right!

The Repugs told them that dark folks are getting all the tax dollars to have health-care, food-stamps, and unemployment benefits as good white folks pay for the least to get the most although 400 dollars a week plus 200 dollars of food stamps doesn&#8217;t allow one to save or barely live for 1 + 1 is still 2!  Repugs are so stupid that every time they say 1 + 1 = 2, they are guessing!  If poor folks get the most why do they have the least?  They spend all of their money on dope and booze!  Don&#8217;t you know that if you save just a penny a year in a hundred years you will have a dollar?  Now why can&#8217;t they do that?  Because they are grown, and won&#8217;t live hundred years!  You&#8217;re kidding, right?  No, I&#8217;m serious about getting real
				PEACE & LOVE!


----------



## Intense (Oct 30, 2010)

uscitizen said:


> I consider Obama being called a traitor by partisan right wingers a good thing.
> 
> 
> I was called that and worse for opposing the Iraq invasion.
> ...



hat's just and right Pilgrim.... if ya know what I mean... doncha... huh...


----------



## Intense (Oct 30, 2010)

fyauthor said:


> A MESSAGE FOR STUPID AMERICANS
> 
> Repugs, as opposed to real Republicans, can always tell us what&#8217;s going to happen, but they can never seem to remember what happened!  I am never sure of what will happen, but I can remember what has transpired to wit:
> 
> ...



If I were the head of a enemy foreign Nation I would declare war on the US, hide out in a cave until the new infrastructure was up and running, hook up to free cable and play catch up on what I missed. Hows that new Subway doing, and that new deep water harbor? God. Can you move thew couch against that other wall, and I really don't like that built in swimming pool over there, put it closer to the fountain, no not that one.  Is tea ready yet?


----------



## LilOlLady (Oct 30, 2010)

while we are at it, let's bring Bush to trial also.

Bush as Hitler&#44; Swastika-Mania&#58; A Retrospective  zomblog


----------



## Synthaholic (Oct 30, 2010)

Misty said:


> President Barack Obama has engaged other countries to sue the united states. He wants U.S. laws to be subordinate to international courts.*
> 
> He should be tried for treason.*
> 
> ...



Misty is a chunk of shit.


----------



## Sallow (Oct 30, 2010)

Intense said:


> So what is your position on facilitating the publication of thousands of Top Secret Documents?



I have a huge problem with actual names being used. That really burns me up. Extremely irresponsible and it puts lives in jeopardy.


----------



## fyauthor (Oct 31, 2010)

I predict that President Barack Obama's base "unlikely voters" will come out in droves to back his programs and his beautiful visions for America, and any state that has close elections the Democrats will win all of them, for they do not have to yell, curse, lie, pull shit out of their ass, or behave like a thief!  However, if that doesnt happen, America will be in deep trouble for real, and I really hope not, for there are two types of Repugs, rich and greedy or poor and stupid!  Poor meaning anyone making under $250,000.00 dollars a year!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Oct 31, 2010)

fyauthor said:


> I predict that President Barack Obama's base "unlikely voters" will come out in droves to back his programs and his beautiful visions for America, and any state that has close elections the Democrats will win all of them, for they do not have to yell, curse, lie, pull shit out of their ass, or behave like a thief!  However, if that doesnt happen, America will be in deep trouble for real, and I really hope not, for there are two types of Repugs, rich and greedy or poor and stupid!  Poor meaning anyone making under $250,000.00 dollars a year!



Keep drinking that kool aid. It is amazing how so many love those transparent back room meetings the Dems have so many of. That is what they promised you right? Transparency, everything on the net for the world to see, live broadcasts on CSPAN. How much of that have you seen? And I don't even dream of making $250,000 , so in your eyes I'm poor and stupid? You have a problem, they have professionals who can help you with that.


----------



## fyauthor (Oct 31, 2010)

Keep drinking that kool aid. It is amazing how so many love those transparent back room meetings the Dems have so many of. That is what they promised you right? Transparency, everything on the net for the world to see, live broadcasts on CSPAN. How much of that have you seen? And I don't even dream of making $250,000 , so in your eyes I'm poor and stupid? You have a problem, they have professionals who can help you with that.

Sometime during a campaign campaigners make problems that they have no way of keeping for they have limited experience, as we all do, however, it isn't making mistakes that counts, like in music, it what one does after making a mistake.  Well, if you are a poor Repug, you are working against your own interest by catering to the intense greed of Repugs.  Maybe you have the dream of wealth in the future, I hope you obtain it, but in the meantime the greedy feeds on the needy, and if you are not rich then you are nothing but a money meal!  As for back room deals, all groups fight in private, and just as lying Repugs say that old folks will be put to death, and that President Barack Obama deducted billions from Medicare when the billions is coming from eliminating fraud in Medicare, but insurance would lose money and so they nixed it!  By the way, you make enough money to send your children to private schools?  Do you have enough money for health care?  Do you have enough money to drive a car 100 miles to work?  Would you like to serve as your own police and fire department?  Would you like to kill public libraries?  Would you like to pave your own roads or build your own bridges.  Best of all, would you like to live in a company town where the company runs everything?  Think about it, for these are the alternatives to any kind of government!  If you think that State government is better than the federal government then you should read your history books about the excesses of state governments, and corruption is costly to tax payers.


----------



## Cal (Oct 31, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Truth is that we haven't had a President who gave a damn about illegals since Eisenhower.
> 
> But Obama's administration has openly declared against a state and for other countries.
> 
> ...



Yeah, Obama's totally not doing that - Obama Has Deported More Immigrants Than Bush - Nicole Allan - Politics - The Atlantic


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 1, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Truth is that we haven't had a President who gave a damn about illegals since Eisenhower.
> 
> But Obama's administration has openly declared against a state and for other countries.
> 
> ...


 
Actually Nixon really went after drug pushers and started the offensive against Latin America's chemical warfare attack on the US citizen. The other guys must have dropped the ball.

Nuke Mexico and start again with a clean slate!


----------



## Old Rocks (Nov 1, 2010)

Bush had the perfect oppertunity to slam the southern border shut after 9-11. He not only failed to take it, he completely ignored those on both sides of the aisle that reccommended it. Too many businesses found it conveniant to use illegal labor as a way to cut costs, and break unions.


----------



## Sallow (Nov 1, 2010)

Old Rocks said:


> Bush had the perfect oppertunity to slam the southern border shut after 9-11. He not only failed to take it, he completely ignored those on both sides of the aisle that reccommended it. Too many businesses found it conveniant to use illegal labor as a way to cut costs, and break unions.



Yep.

Lots of them are hugely mad at President Obama for getting rid of the cheap labor.


----------



## fyauthor (Nov 1, 2010)

If I lived in California I would tell all dark folks to vote to legalize pot to stop dark kids from being arrested for a drug that has little consequence for that alone would save thousands if not millions of dark kids from having their lives limited by a rap sheet.  I suggest that Mexicans, Latinos, Asians, and African-Americans to vote yes on proposition 8!  Forget ideology and look at results and consequence for the sake of our youth!


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 1, 2010)

fyauthor said:


> If I lived in California I would tell all dark folks to vote to legalize pot to stop dark kids from being arrested for a drug that has little consequence for that alone would save thousands if not millions of dark kids from having their lives limited by a rap sheet. I suggest that Mexicans, Latinos, Asians, and African-Americans to vote yes on proposition 8! Forget ideology and look at results and consequence for the sake of our youth!


 
That is what you get for eating Latin American grown vegetables.


----------



## fyauthor (Nov 2, 2010)

Those that thought President Barack Obama's base would listen to crack-pots putting their president down with lies, insults, name calling and total disrespect was going to sit down and take it is crazy!  President's Barack Obama's base, "unlikely voters," is coming out in droves, according to the size of my polling place at 9a.m!


----------



## HUGGY (Nov 2, 2010)

Misty said:


> President Barack Obama has engaged other countries to sue the united states. He wants U.S. laws to be subordinate to international courts.*
> 
> He should be tried for treason.*
> 
> ...



Obama sits on the federal court?  You are an idiot.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Nov 2, 2010)

fyauthor said:


> Those that thought President Barack Obama's base would listen to crack-pots putting their president down with lies, insults, name calling and total disrespect was going to sit down and take it is crazy!  President's Barack Obama's base, "unlikely voters," is coming out in droves, according to the size of my polling place at 9a.m!



We shall know in a few hours won't we. Personally I think the Dems are going down.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s5ID15mv0gA[/ame]


----------



## Bullfighter (Nov 2, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> fyauthor said:
> 
> 
> > Those that thought President Barack Obama's base would listen to crack-pots putting their president down with lies, insults, name calling and total disrespect was going to sit down and take it is crazy! President's Barack Obama's base, "unlikely voters," is coming out in droves, according to the size of my polling place at 9a.m!
> ...


 
I went to vote around 10AM in my 80% hispanic neighborhood. 

I was the 35th person there and while I was there I saw 1 hispanic and 6 whites voting. I was told by the precinct captain that he expects maybe 135 people to show up total. This is a town of over 100,000 people.

God Bless America!


----------



## LilOlLady (Nov 3, 2010)

Obama is just a drop in the Buck of ****. This is much bigger than Obama and will be around long after Obama is gone. Those that want to change thing can't and those who don't want to don't.


----------



## fyauthor (Nov 5, 2010)

The elections worked very well for me, for most of the Democratic congress that fell were closet Repugs, the blue dogs, and President Barack Obama's base felt that it is better to have a real republican than a phony democrat.  Now the Republicans won't be able to hide behind closet Democrats when a good bill fail like the public option that would have saved billions of dollars while providing great health-care!  Now the Repugs will have to stand on their own bottom, and in 2012, these traditional Democrats will have a chance to vote for a real Democratic candidate.


----------

